# Congrats and Rare Footage



## zDom (Nov 23, 2009)

Congratulations to Darren McCracken and Tommy Young on receiving their blue belts in hapkido!

Here is a small clip of the ending of the test during which the candidates, after an exhausting two-hour physical workout including warm ups, calisthenics, kicking and technique, are thrown by upper belts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK5qESlh5HY

This was one of four times around for the throwing. You can see why we consider being able to fall well so important.

Usually I am sitting on the testing panel, but I had to work so I arrived while the test was in progress and took a few video clips with my iPhone for posterity.

I'm not sure if any of our hapkido tests have been recorded before ...


----------



## dortiz (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome. Total compliment...your Judo is showing  ; )
Its a good thing.

Dave O.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wey (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice, I like what I see!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice indeed!  Just one question: am I really seeing sprung hardwood floors?  

Daniel


----------



## jim777 (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like fun


----------



## zDom (Nov 24, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Very nice indeed!  Just one question: am I really seeing sprung hardwood floors?
> 
> Daniel



Close!

It is a "sprung floor" but not hardwood.

Carpet over thin layer of foamy/rubbery (not exactly sure what it is &#8212; but is pretty firm) padding attached to plywood, under which is a double layer of the padding,

with this entire floor surface floating or sprung on firm rubber pieces spread out like pylons

is the best way I can describe it. 

So yes, the whole floor "gives" and is firm to pivot on.

Really a great mat &#8212; a good faller can be thrown with full power, full circle throws and reaps, and it feels great.

Also great for new fallers to learn the skill on a forgiving surface.


----------



## zDom (Nov 24, 2009)

jim777 said:


> Looks like fun



It IS fun  when fresh. Both throwing and falling can end up sapping a LOT of energy 

After an exhausting test, the worst part about the end-test falling, IMO, is having to get up off the mat and stand up 50, 60, 70 times or more (depending on what rank testing for).

Simply standing up SEEMS like it doesn't take that much energy.. but it really does 

As we have a great mat and by those middle ranks are falling pretty well, hitting the mat is no problem  actually, its kind of a rush to make the big BOOM with your body and be able to pop up no worse for the wear.


----------



## zDom (Nov 24, 2009)

dortiz said:


> Awesome. Total compliment...your Judo is showing  ; )
> Its a good thing.
> 
> Dave O.



Yea, thick judo thread runs through our lineage. I like it. (and thanks: compliment accepted!)


----------



## dortiz (Nov 24, 2009)

"Simply standing up SEEMS like it doesn't take that much energy.. but it really does "

Lol, way easier to throw then fall and get up. Rolling at least has momentum but a fall to stand over and over is draining. Add some bad knees and good lord it gets ugly.
Again, great job!

Dave O.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 24, 2009)

Scott,

What I saw looks damn good. Those are some well-trained students. It shows that you make students work for their rank. 

Me like.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 24, 2009)

dortiz said:


> "Simply standing up SEEMS like it doesn't take that much energy.. but it really does "
> 
> Lol, way easier to throw then fall and get up. Rolling at least has momentum but a fall to stand over and over is draining. Add some bad knees and good lord it gets ugly.
> Again, great job!
> ...



I heard that. My legs gave out on me a couple of times during my dan grading.

During gradings, I used to employ some devious little techniques so I wouldn't have to follow my attacker down and then have to get up again. So if an exuberant younger guy grabbed my lapel really hard when I was already gassed, instead of twisting his wrist, taking him down and using a finishing hold, I'd compress his thumb and let him drop while I got my wind. Always shaved my head before gradings so I wouldn't have to defend from hair grabs.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 24, 2009)

zDom said:


> Close!
> 
> It is a "sprung floor" but not hardwood.
> 
> ...


Talk about making a guy jealous!  

That would be ideal not just for hapkido and taekwondo, but for kumdo as well!  Heck sport fencing too, while we are at it.

Daniel


----------



## zDom (Nov 24, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Scott,
> 
> What I saw looks damn good. Those are some well-trained students. It shows that you make students work for their rank.
> 
> Me like.



Thanks, Gordon (and everybody), pretty sure you are meaning "you" as in the plural or referring to the school in general, but just to clarify:

It isn't ME making the students work for rank, but our head instructor, Master Mike Morton. He keeps the bar high (higher than other schools even in our own organization) and we all (assistant instructors and gups) just do our best to reach that bar.

I'll try to post a few other short highlights from the test when I get a chance.


----------



## zDom (Nov 24, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Talk about making a guy jealous!
> 
> That would be ideal not just for hapkido and taekwondo, but for kumdo as well!  Heck sport fencing too, while we are at it.
> 
> Daniel



Yea, we love our mat  The TKD guys upstairs often sneak in on our off nights to train some of their stuff  flying kicking, for example, as they can take more risks falling on that surface as opposed to the floor upstairs.


----------

